# Recalled Tires?



## truenorthak (Sep 14, 2008)

I have an 06 outback travel trailer, bought it in 07. I just heard that the tires were recalled on it a while back. It came with DURO's, and I wouldn't be surprised since on it's maiden voyage one of my tires completely came apart on the road. I'm not a tire expert, but it looked shoddy to me. Has anybody heard of this recall, and if so is Keystone replacing them? Thanks.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

truenorthak said:


> I have an 06 outback travel trailer, bought it in 07. I just heard that the tires were recalled on it a while back. It came with DURO's, and I wouldn't be surprised since on it's maiden voyage one of my tires completely came apart on the road. I'm not a tire expert, but it looked shoddy to me. Has anybody heard of this recall, and if so is Keystone replacing them? Thanks.


I have an 08 with the Duro tires and have about 5000 miles on them at freeway speeds. So far, knock on wood, no problems as of yet. I just make sure they are up to 50 pbs when I start. I heard the tires they might be recalling is a brand made in China. Sorry, that is all I can tell you. Let me know if you find anything and email me at [email protected] OK?
Len


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Tire recalls are rare and normally for specific makes, models, and dates.

Also it is rare to see a 100% tire exchange recall (they swap out your tires for another set at no cost to you) .... normally they will reimburse you for the REMAINING life of the tire but you have to purchase the new set of tires at regular price from one of their outlets or distributors...

With normal tire recalls it usually comes out better (cheaper) in the long run to simply replace the tire yourself....

Some of the very best/worst attorneys that i have had the pleasure (sarcasm) of working with represent the automobile and tire industries -- and their record for winning is phenominal...

But for the record -- i have a set of DURO's on my 2005 and they are still going strong ... Duros, as with most tire manufacturers -- all seems to be hit or miss with the tires on dependability resulting on what mo/yr they were made...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Our 03 has the original Duro's on it and they are still "looking good" I keep them at max pressure @55 psi and rotate them for even wear. James


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

my '08 has Duros and one shreaded this week on the way home from Niagara. never heard of any recall for mine.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ummm...might I suggest searching the Archives here for Duro, Nanco, tires, and the like. You will find plenty of discussions, including about tire replacement. Keep in mind that, IF the tires are going to be replaced - whether under Warranty, recall, or otherwise - they are _likely_ to be replaced with the same thing. That's an absolutely reasonable response from the manufacturer....but it may not be desired by the TT owner. That decision is your's to make (_IF_ it even gets that far...)

btw, my '05 TT came with dry-rotted NANCOs. My dealer replaced them (at Keystone's expense) with a different brand bought locally. My '08 TT came with Duros which showed dry-rot after only 6 months/few 100 miles. We chose not to pursue the manufacturer and to replace them ourselves with new Radial paws.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> Our 03 has the original Duro's on it and they are still "looking good" I keep them at max pressure @55 psi and rotate them for even wear. James


Good to hear you got such good luck with your Duros. That said, it's probably time to replace them. Trailer tires don't wear out. They age out. Most manufacturers I've seen say replace them after five years regardless of how they look.

Ed


----------

